# Priced to High



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking at a 2001 F250 xlt ext cab, 7.3l mint condition, only 35,000 miles, guy wants $26,000.00 , I think he asking a tad much, just looking for some input on what you guys think.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Although the 7.3's really hold there value well… Thats seems a bit on the STEEP side, even with only 35K on the dash…. Has he done some major mods 2 this truck.. or something to value it at $26K…??


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would say thats a bit high.... consider that you can probably find something with only a 110k (still low miles) for like 14k or so..... 

I would probably try to get it for like 18k.. 19k... 20k? Those are some seriously low miles. If it was just some old guy that just used it to run to the grocery store and post office that is the previous owner then I'm sure it would be a great buy. But thats still a lot of money. Think, that truck is 13 years old already....


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Crack smoker. It's an XLT and not even a crew cab. 35k May as we'll be 135k, wouldn't make a difference. It's a 13yr old truck. Your problems aren't going to come from mileage they're going to come from age. For $26k you can get some damn nice used trucks with way more amenities than what that truck has. I have had several 7.3s and while I appreciate their following, they can't compare to modern diesels. Emissions suck sure, but the 7.3 had its fair share of problems too but with a lot less torque and hp also. If you have $26k to spend on a mostly cash sale (cause the bank isn't going to loan you near that amount for that truck) look at what you can get 2011 and newer. You might be surprised what you can step into a new 6.7 for and it will run circles around a 7.3.


----------



## Jimmy_B (Dec 11, 2012)

For that price you could get a regular cab F350 in the '11 or '12 variety with the 6.2 gasser. That new gasser is about equal in power to that old 7.3.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, that's what I was thinking, I think sometimes these guys with these 7.3's think they are sitting on a pile of gold. I probably going to offer him around $15,000 and if he doesn't take it he can pound sand.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buy something newer. 

That truck is too old and it's obviously been sitting. 

I guarantee he won't take 15. Some people are just stupid


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Jimmy_B;1741949 said:


> For that price you could get a regular cab F350 in the '11 or '12 variety with the 6.2 gasser. That new gasser is about equal in power to that old 7.3.


Good advice, if you do not mind being Found On the Road Dead.

Truck will have issues because it is 13 years old.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Post the link. I'm curious. It's way over priced but that's just me.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Requested Vehicle Information for 2001 Ford F-250 SuperCab Supercab 142 XLT 4WD

7.3L V8, Diesel, SuperCab, 31k miles, Dark Highland Green Clearcoat Metallic, stock # B7585, pre-owned...
More Details
Price $26,691

Comments 
7.3L, XLT PACKAGE, EXTENDED CAB, SHORT BOX, 4X4, AUTOMATIC, TAN CLOTH SEATS, NON POWER SEATS, 40/20/40 SPLIT BENCH SEATING, ACCESS TONNEAU COVER, FIFTH WHEEL BEDRAILS, AFTERMARKET ELECTRIC BRAKE CONTROLLER, FACTORY RUNNING BOARDS, 3.73 GEAR RATIO WITH OPEN DIFFERENTIAL, TOWING PACKAGE WITH RECEIVER HITCH, TRANSMISSION COOLER, & WIRING, BFGOODRICH ALL-TERRAIN T/A LT285/75 R16 TIRES, FACTORY ALLOY RIMS, KEYLESS ENTRY, TELESCOPIC POWER TOW MIRRORS, CD PLAYER, TAPE PLAYER, SLIDING REAR WINDOW, MULTI-FUNCTIONAL STEERING WHEEL, FACTORY FLOORMATS, LOCKING TAILGATE, FOG LIGHTS, AIR, CRUISE CONTROL, TILT, POWER LOCKS, POWER WINDOWS, THIS TRUCK IS ELIGIBLE FOR A 100,000 MILE PARTS AND SERVICE AGREEMENT! THIS IS ONE OF OUR CLEANEST 2001 FORD F-250 EXTENDEDCAB SHORTBOX XLT CLOTH CD PLAYER 7.3 LITER FOUR WHEEL DRIVE TRUCKS WE HAVE ON OUR LOT! MAKE YOUR MOVE ON THIS NICE 4WD TODAY! CALL NOW!!!!!! 1-888-LENZ-TRUCK. VIEW OUR COMPLETE INVENTORY OF AROUND 500 VEHICLES AT www.LENZAUTO.com. ***If you are looking for financing Lenz Truck Center can help! We have on the spot financing! Bad Credit or Good we will work with our 17 banks to get you approved and for a great rate! If you live far away or close to us we make it our promise to make sure you are a happy customer before, during, and after the sale! Lenz Truck Center has been in business and family owned for 25 years! With a new generation taking over we plan on making this the place you and your children buy their next vehicle! Lenz Truck Center is the country's fastest growing dealership! Lenz Truck Center has grown from about a 40 vehicle inventory in 1999 to over 400 today! Our selection is unmatched in the industry with more high quality used trucks than anyone in the Midwest. All here in Fond du Lac, WI! All of our vehicles are Lenz Certified and ready to be delivered! DISCLAIMER: Dealer Shall in no way be held liable for any errors or omissions to be found on these web pages. All prices are plus any applicable state taxes a 
Vehicle Photos

Options

Technical

??? 4 Doors

??? Four-wheel drive

??? 4WD Type - Part-time 
Safety

??? 4-wheel ABS brakes

??? Passenger Airbag - Cancellable 
Interior

??? Rear bench seats 
Exterior

??? Intermittent window wipers

??? Pickup Bed Type - Regular 
Convenience

??? Tachometer

??? Clock - In-radio

??? Power steering

You can get an instant trade in offer from Lenz Truck in less then one minute by clicking the box below:


----------



## Jimmy_B (Dec 11, 2012)

32vld;1742077 said:


> Good advice, if you do not mind being Found On the Road Dead.


Good post, if you're in Junior High and don't realize you're in the Ford section.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh its a dealer, good joke on his part. He better be providing 100k mile bumper to bumper warranty with it too.


----------



## leesplumbing2 (Jan 30, 2014)

New to the business, i have one Truck with plow, i wanted to know how much do you charge for comercial plowing, by the hour or flat out and how much


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What? Are u serious lee


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

leesplumbing2;1742272 said:


> New to the business, i have one Truck with plow, i wanted to know how much do you charge for comercial plowing, by the hour or flat out and how much


150 per hour per truck


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Two men, one day, thousand bucks


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

treeman06;1742042 said:


> Thanks for the replies, that's what I was thinking, I think sometimes these guys with these 7.3's think they are sitting on a pile of gold. I probably going to offer him around $15,000 and if he doesn't take it he can pound sand.


I'm not really surprised it's Lenz that has it listed with that ridiculous price, they do that all the time. I can promise they won't take $15K, I'm sure they paid more than that for it, and they're not afraid to let vehicles sit on their lot for years. I bought one truck from them, and I can tell you I'd never make that mistake again............


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am starting to get that feeling, salesman was really an ass, didn't even want to dicker on the price, acting like I was trying to buy a brand new truck.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Go to the bbb and read some of the reviews. the arrogance from the 2 bros is astonishing, which is what I ran into when I bought from them. 

Complaint dot com is another good one.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

well there Ur prob!!! Its at Lenz…. They not bad at all, jus always high on there numbers… way high!! 
I purchased a few trucks from Lenz about 10-12 years ago, and seems as tho ever since then, they always b on the high side???


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

leesplumbing2;1742272 said:


> New to the business, i have one Truck with plow, i wanted to know how much do you charge for comercial plowing, by the hour or flat out and how much


That all depends on it you live in Dirty Jersey or Dirtier Jersey.

I don't care if you joined 10 seconds ago, I have never seen a newbie be this lost in the forum :laughing:


----------



## leesplumbing2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Triton2286;1742503 said:


> That all depends on it you live in Dirty Jersey or Dirtier Jersey.
> 
> I don't care if you joined 10 seconds ago, I have never seen a newbie be this lost in the forum :laughing:[/QUOTE
> 
> You will never know if you don't ask, I thank everyone for all the positive feedback


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

We gave positive feedback? Ok


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

dieselss;1742735 said:


> We gave positive feedback? Ok


Yea I really hope he was being sarcastic, otherwise I'm a little worried lol.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Jimmy_B;1742135 said:


> Good post, if you're in Junior High and don't realize you're in the Ford section.


I knew where I was posting.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I am asking 20500 for my 03 7.3.CC. That's what two different dealer friends said I should start at. Mines a lariat and has an aux fuel tank/toolbox combo. It gets right at double the fuel mileage as my 11 6.2 so if you put on a lot of miles it'll pay to go diesel. I figured 30 cents a mile for fuel vs 44 for gas at our prices. At 16000 miles a year it's about 2200 bucks.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

treeman06;1741824 said:


> Looking at a 2001 F250 xlt ext cab, 7.3l mint condition, only 35,000 miles, guy wants $26,000.00 , I think he asking a tad much, just looking for some input on what you guys think.


I paid that for a new one in 2000.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

leesplumbing2;1742272 said:


> New to the business, i have one Truck with plow, i wanted to know how much do you charge for comercial plowing, by the hour or flat out and how much


Stay with the plumbing. You will make more money.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

3bladz;1743400 said:


> I am asking 20500 for my 03 7.3.CC. That's what two different dealer friends said I should start at. Mines a lariat and has an aux fuel tank/toolbox combo. It gets right at double the fuel mileage as my 11 6.2 so if you put on a lot of miles it'll pay to go diesel. I figured 30 cents a mile for fuel vs 44 for gas at our prices. At 16000 miles a year it's about 2200 bucks.


How many miles on it? I'm sure someone will pay it.

Diesel is more expensive than gas here. Plus oil changes, fuel filters, and every problem with a 10+ year old truck makes fuel savings a moot point


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

My new truck (11-6.7) has been to the dealer more times already than the 03 ever has. With the new one it pretty much has to be worked n by the dealer.


----------



## leesplumbing2 (Jan 30, 2014)

fozzy;1744431 said:


> Stay with the plumbing. You will make more money.


I'm not leaving the plumbing business, I'm just doing the plowing on the side. Thank you


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

3bladz;1743400 said:


> I am asking 20500 for my 03 7.3.CC. That's what two different dealer friends said I should start at. Mines a lariat and has an aux fuel tank/toolbox combo. It gets right at double the fuel mileage as my 11 6.2 so if you put on a lot of miles it'll pay to go diesel. I figured 30 cents a mile for fuel vs 44 for gas at our prices. At 16000 miles a year it's about 2200 bucks.


What are you getting for mpg in each truck? I was getting 14-16 in my eclb 7.3, my 6,.2 gets around 12 reg cab, both trucks with 285 tires. Right now diesel is 4.45 a gal and gas is 3.39.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have been looking at some 6.2s now, just wondering if I am going to be happy with the power, I will be towing a 30 ft camper and skid loader trailers with it, plowing in the winter. Always have had diesels, so I am leery of buying a gasser and not being happy with the mileage or performance.


----------

